# Pregnancy & Liver Donation????



## Samanthavv (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay... So, long story short, my friend had a premie, and he was hospitalized a bitm but got to come home... But then he started doing bad and was medivaced to another hospital, and then medivaced to a hospital in Seattle. Now, it's looking like his liver is failing and he may need a transplant...

He's A+ and I'm waiting for the final word to get screened to see if we're compatible, as are my A+ mom, grandpa, and sister.

However, looking into it, if your bloodwork shows you as a match, and x-ray and CAT scan are done... And there is a possibility I could be pregnant...

My husband and I were being a little careless (we're not planning it, but if it happens, it's more than welcome...) and now I could be pregnant... and for once, I'm really hoping I'm not because if I am... I'd be ineligible to help my friends baby....

My last period started on May 7th, and I'm not really sure how long my cycles are because this is only the second one I've had since having my son in May of 2009.

We had sex around 3am on the Saturday the 22nd. I took an OPK just out of curiosity (I thought I was at a different point in my cycle) and it was almost positive... just a smidgen lighter than the control line.... Then, on the 3rd, I got a VERY positive opk, and another very positive one today (the 24th).

How likely is it that I could get pregnant, with it being only my second cycle? Also, my son still nurses, but not much... Only once a day usually... twice at the very most....

I'm really nervous about all of it... And I never thought I would hope that I'm NOT pregnant... but I'm really worried for my friend's baby.... And I'm just so confused!!!

How likely is it that conception could occur with that timeframe?
How soon could I get a blood test done to tell me?
Have there ever been any kinds of liver donations from pregnant women?

Here's a link to my chart page...
http://www.femilia.com/home/FWHCY


----------



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your friend's baby. It is an amazing, heartfelt decision to consider donating.
I would imagine pregnancy would bar someone from donating.

It does sound like there theoretically could be a chance you are pg.

Here's my advice, tho- the matching, etc, takes time. As you likely know, there is a lot more than just blood type to match. If your friends are open to you donating, I would suggest exploring the possibility of having initial bloodwork done (that might or might not be possible w/ the possibility of pg). By the time it comes back, you should be enough dpo for a reliable blood beta.

Best to you and blessing for that little babe.


----------



## Samanthavv (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, it's been seven days... Still waiting to test. No symptoms really, so hopefully that's a good thing? Just a little teensy bit tender... But I don't know if that matters much or not...So we'll see.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I was a liver donor for my mom a few years back so I can at least lend some insight into that - yeah, if you're pregnant, you're not gonna donate. They wouldn't even let me donate until I got my cholesterol down. If your blood type shows up compatible, it'll still take days at _minimum_ to get in for the CT and x-rays. I'd say weeks is more likely, but if he's going downhill fast they'll probably try to get you in ASAP. They'll also ask you the date of your last period, so it's very possible they'll make you wait until AF shows up anyway. I can't remember the exact sequence of events (it's been almost 10 years) but they'll probably do the bloodwork first before moving on to the more expensive tests (CT and x-ray). I think you'll know for sure before you get to any of the testing that could possibly harm a pregnancy.

And can I say it's so awesome you're stepping up for this! There was a little baby on the ward when me and mom had our surgeries that had just gotten a new liver and he was the cutest little thing, the nurses just loved on him. I saw him in the waiting room at the transplant center a few months after surgery and he still looked pretty good.


----------



## Samanthavv (Jan 6, 2009)

So, just an update... I am pregnant...

But thankfully, his biopsy came back and they don't think he needs a liver anymore!


----------



## Ambivalent Dreams (Jan 6, 2010)

Wonderful news all around!

Congrats to you and I'm so happy to hear the LO will not need a transplant.


----------

